# Zubehör zur DX/ Magicshine/ MyTinySun LED Bike Leuchte (SSC P7)



## Joe911 (28. Januar 2010)

Akkupack - NEU:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Akkupack-fuer-Ma...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item3359746155

Ladegerät NEU (EU+USA):

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ladegeraet-fuer-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item335974bd9c


----------

